# World Championship 2013 Questions



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just curious...
First of all, does anyone know what the possibilities are for where WC2013 will be?
Second, if it does come back to South or North America, could I help somehow? I would love to help organize the competition in some way, shape, or form. It will be my senior year in high school, and I would really enjoy going to my first World Championship and helping out.
Thanks,
Aaron Abramowitz


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sorry Aaron
I don't think many knows about plans of WC13. 
My hope is that it will be either Asia (again) or South America

Any help is appreciated!
But organizing a competition with 300+ competitors is almost a full time job.
So I don't know if that's the best way to spend your senior year of high school 

But anyone helping at the competition it self is good.!


----------



## blakedacuber (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry dude but they havnt even anounced euros 2012 yet so i'd say they have very little to no work done on organising worlds 2013


----------



## Rune (Apr 12, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Sorry dude but they havnt even anounced euros 2012 yet so i'd say they have very little to no work done on organising worlds 2013



THey?


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2012)

Rune said:


> THey?


 
They as in the few who know what is going on and have plans and knows of a venue.

I still hear of Italy and now also Poland. But nothing is certain yet.


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope North america, preferably somewhere in the US (east coast? ), but as Henrik said, it's kinda too early to tell right now.


----------



## Rune (Apr 12, 2012)

Henrik said:


> They as in the few who know what is going on and have plans and knows of a venue.
> 
> I still hear of Italy and now also Poland. But nothing is certain yet.



Sorry, I didn´t know that euros and worlds were organized by the same people.


----------



## Henrik (Apr 12, 2012)

Rune said:


> Sorry, I didn´t know that euros and worlds were organized by the same people.



Lets just say that Ron is a big part of both.


----------



## Vincents (Apr 12, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I was just curious...
> First of all, does anyone know what the possibilities are for where WC2013 will be?
> Second, if it does come back to South or North America, could I help somehow? I would love to help organize the competition in some way, shape, or form. It will be my senior year in high school, and I would really enjoy going to my first World Championship and helping out.
> Thanks,
> Aaron Abramowitz


 
Aaron, have you been on staff at a competition before? A good place to start if you want to get involved at the Worlds level would be to be involved at your local competitions, and then work your way up to Nationals. I'm pretty sure that over half the current Nationals staff has personally planned multiple competitions, with most of the remaining few having served as staff at competitions numbering in the double digits.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 12, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Aaron, have you been on staff at a competition before? A good place to start if you want to get involved at the Worlds level would be to be involved at your local competitions, and then work your way up to Nationals. I'm pretty sure that over half the current Nationals staff has personally planned multiple competitions, with most of the remaining few having served as staff at competitions numbering in the double digits.


Actually, I am solely hosting the New Albany Open 2012, and i have 35 competitors pre-registered so far. I am just truly inspired by all of you, and I want to give back to the cubing community in the biggest way possible. That way, in my opinion, is worlds. I just wanted to know if there was any way.

Also, vincent, any news on nationals 2013 (could i help out there)?


----------



## Bob (Apr 12, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Actually, I am solely hosting the New Albany Open 2012, and i have 35 competitors pre-registered so far. I am just truly inspired by all of you, and I want to give back to the cubing community in the biggest way possible. That way, in my opinion, is worlds. I just wanted to know if there was any way.
> 
> Also, vincent, any news on nationals 2013 (could i help out there)?


 
What about 2012?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Apr 12, 2012)

Bob said:


> What about 2012?


 
I am unable to attend nationals this year; i am going to an arts camp (interlochen) in michigan for 2 weeks, including that weekend. I did attend nationals at ohio state, though!


----------



## tx789 (Apr 12, 2012)

I want to go but I'm in New Zealand and we are like the most isolated major country the nearest country is Aus and it's a 3 hour planeride (also I have never been to another country) and I'm 14.
Also in 2013 it has been 10 years since speedcubing was revived.



EDIT: The location won't be announced to Dec won't it (it was last time or around then)


----------



## David Zemdegs (Apr 12, 2012)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?33424-World-Championships-2013-suggestions

I tried with the above thread but it was too early...Note the pattern of the five recent worlds.
Alot of where it will be is to do with the sponsors....


----------



## Tyson (Apr 17, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I am unable to attend nationals this year; i am going to an arts camp (interlochen) in michigan for 2 weeks, including that weekend. I did attend nationals at ohio state, though!


 
Musician? Aaron, you should surface your interest in this to the organizers on the east coast. I'm not sure if you noticed, but because you are on the east coast, our non-east coast organizers don't really know who you are. I know of your name because I announce the competitions, but if you notice, Vincent had no idea of what you've done. So if you want to be a part of the organization, I would work with Bob and Tim to make it happen.


----------



## Bob (Apr 18, 2012)

Tyson said:


> Musician? Aaron, you should surface your interest in this to the organizers on the east coast. I'm not sure if you noticed, but because you are on the east coast, our non-east coast organizers don't really know who you are. I know of your name because I announce the competitions, but if you notice, Vincent had no idea of what you've done. So if you want to be a part of the organization, I would work with Bob and Tim to make it happen.


 
Of course, when Tyson says Bob and Tim, he really means Jim. You're not really in our area.


----------

